# Trial aus bestehender Software erzeugen



## DerRestDerWelt (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte aus einer bestehenden Desktop-Anwendung eine Trial-Version, zum herunterladen von meiner Webseite, erstellen.
Sprich: Leute laden sich das Programm runter und benutzen es dann tageweise (Anzahl der Tage sollte am besten auswählbar sein) und nach der Zeitspanne muss es neu aktiviert/heruntergeladen werden.
Von der Software ist allerdings kein Code mehr vorhanden, nur eine Installations-CD.

Jmd ne Idee wie und ob das umsetzbar ist?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## sheel (25. August 2010)

Willkommen im Forum!

Du könntest zB das eigentliche Programm verschlüsseln; dazu irgendein
Starterprogramm, dass zuerst auf die Zeit prüft und dann ggf. in irgendeine temporäre Datei entschlüsselt, startet, und am Schluss wieder löscht.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

ohne Codesperren ist das ganze wirklich nicht so einfach umzusetzen. Allerdings sollte die Idee mit dem Starter seinen Zweck erfüllen. Nur würde ich nicht nur die Systemzeit überprüfen, sondern wenn möglich noch folgendes:
a) Zeit von einem externen Server (Internet erforderlich), Ablaufdatum fest im Starter einprogrammiert
b) Eine lokale, versteckte Datei mit dem Datum des ersten Starts um das Ende der 30 Tage feststellen zu können (Kein Internet erforderlich)
c) Bei Start Eignabe einer "Seriennummer", welche bei einem Server nachfragt ob Trial schon abgelaufen ist (Internet erforderlich). Hier könnte man auch den Schlüssel zum entschlüsseln mit übertragen 

Gruß
BK


----------



## svarogthepagan (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt viele verschiedene Protektors, die deine Anwendung verschlüsseln können.  zB ASProtect oder ORiEN. Wenn du keinen Assembler oder PE-Format kennst, dann kann man alles, was du in high-level programming language selbst programmiert hast, in 5 Minuten cracken.  

MfG
Svarog the Pagan


----------



## sheel (26. August 2010)

svarogthepagan hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du keinen Assembler oder PE-Format kennst, dann kann man alles, was du in high-level programming language selbst programmiert hast, in 5 Minuten cracken.



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. 100% Sicherheit erreicht man nicht, das stimt schon.
Daran ändert sich aber auch nichts, wenn man Assembler kann.


----------



## svarogthepagan (26. August 2010)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. 100% Sicherheit erreicht man nicht, das stimt schon.
> Daran ändert sich aber auch nichts, wenn man Assembler kann.


 
100% Sicherheit erreicht man natürlich nicht. Aber ein Paar Assemblertricks verscheuchen Mehrheit von den Crackern.


----------



## DerRestDerWelt (27. August 2010)

Erstmal danke für die viele Hilfe!
Ich werd die Vorschläge mal meinem Chef unterbreiten, ich selber entscheid das ja eh nix.

Und das Programm wird dann zu 99% von Lehrern an Grundschulen benutzt... ich denk nicht das die sich da extra hinsetzen um das zu cracken ^^


----------

